# sold my boat looking for a new one. any for sale?



## semojetman (Aug 9, 2011)

I sold my river boat on friday and im lookin to buy another. Preferably soon.
Atleast 17'
atleast 60 hp
Side console steering.

Anybody have one they want to sell?


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 9, 2011)

several on rollanet.org


----------



## andrewt (Aug 9, 2011)

Buy mine, it's under classifieds. Most of parts are in and it should be togeather next week. 17x48 w/a 60/40 johnson/evinrude. pm me if you want more info.


----------



## semojetman (Aug 9, 2011)

I like your boat but i am hoping to buy a runnin boat that i could have on river asap.


----------



## andrewt (Aug 9, 2011)

gime a week and it'll run quicker than you wanna drive it.


----------



## andrewt (Aug 9, 2011)

Or I've got a running 49ci powerhead I'll put it on and you can rebuild the other one while ya run it.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 10, 2011)

andrewt i posted under your classified ad. and semo, how much you looking to spend?


----------



## andrewt (Aug 10, 2011)

silver99gt said:


> andrewt i posted under your classified ad. and semo, how much you looking to spend?



Silver- I missed that sorry. I am asking 6500 and that will proabbly be when it's fixed and ready to rock. It's got a 93-60/40 evinrude.


----------



## semojetman (Aug 10, 2011)

Andrew: i am interested. I am looking at a boat a guy i work with has but if it doesnt pan out id like to come see yours. I will know by the weekend


----------



## andrewt (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds good to me leme know.


----------



## semojetman (Aug 11, 2011)

Andrew:
How fast do you think it will run top end when you get it back runnin?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 12, 2011)

Motor probably needs a stainless impeller to put down the power. The used aluminium has trouble handling the power, that and it was sharpened bass ackwards when we bought it. It wil launch with a stainless and I think it will be around 38mph on the lake when it's put together with a stainless. I had it up to 37mph on the lake last year once we'd broke the motor in. We can probably put a stainless in it and let you see how it'll run with it if you come to look at it. He's just been thinking about selling it for a while and didn't want to buy the stainless right before he sold it.


----------

